# This weekend?



## BFP IV (Sep 21, 2013)

Anyone going to be around nipple or elbow this weekend?


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Hope to be around the nipple after work.


----------



## my3nme (Oct 9, 2007)

we leaving in he morning


----------

